# Plow for 1994 Toyota 4X4 Ext. Cab, 6 Cyl.



## andersnd (Dec 28, 2004)

Fantastic Site! I am looking into putting a used plow on my '94 Toyota PU, and I understand a 7 ' is probably my best bet. Can list members advise me as to considerations regarding frame attachment, etc. that I need to be thinking about. I used to plow with a Ford F150 when I lived in Maine 10 years ago, but the Toyota is a very different beast.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

andersnd said:


> Fantastic Site! I am looking into putting a used plow on my '94 Toyota PU, and I understand a 7 ' is probably my best bet. Can list members advise me as to considerations regarding frame attachment, etc. that I need to be thinking about. I used to plow with a Ford F150 when I lived in Maine 10 years ago, but the Toyota is a very different beast.


I have the light duty Fisher 6'9" plow on a 2000 regular cab, 4 cylinder, 5 spd. It works great! I have the joystick control too.

Its a great setup. I don't know about the 7' size, but you really need at least 400 lbs of ballast with the 6'9". The back end really lifts up. Also, if you have std tires 225's then you have to get taller ones--not enough clearance. I'm using firestones (265's --M+S) now and its good.

For attaching, I believe that the brackets for about 92-96 work on yours if you're looking at a Fisher.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Kramer,

Are you looking for new or used?


Andersnd,

FYI: The 225 & 265 on your tires is a measurement of width, not height.

Here’s what it means in the case of a tire with these specs: 225/65-15

225 = the width of the tire (225 cm)
65 = the height of the tire as a % of the width (65% of 225 = 146.25cm)
15 = the size of the rim

Frankly, I think it's an asinine system. IMHO that tire should be called a 225/146-15.
What's even more asinine is that this convoluted nomenclature (as it relates to 15" tires) is only used up to 235/75-15. The next size up is a 30"x9.5"-15... now that's how tire size should be represented. (Again, in my humble opinion!) 

Jeff Pierce


----------

